
Show HN: Kids DIY Pendulum with household items and school glue [video] - fraoulitsa
https://youtu.be/b7kRjHMzK5A
======
gus_massa
Perhaps you should put a small part of
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7kRjHMzK5A&t=6m53s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7kRjHMzK5A&t=6m53s)

From the title I was expecting an usual pendulum experiment and no surprises,
but I remembered a previous video about mixing hot and cold water, so I keep
watching and got a surprise.

~~~
fraoulitsa
Thank you so much for watching it, and for the tip on putting a small part of
it. You are right, I haven't thought of that. I can't edit the link now
(unfortunately!) but yes, I will be following this advice for the future. And
I am glad you liked it, its one of our favorite projects. It took a lot of
self restrain and patience from kids (and adults haha!) but it was very
rewarding at the end:) Let me know if/when you try it!

~~~
gus_massa
Reading again my comment, I missed a few words, but perhaps you understand it
anyway. My idea was:

"Perhaps you should put a small part of
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7kRjHMzK5A&t=6m53s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7kRjHMzK5A&t=6m53s)
_at the beginning of the video as a preview of the final result._ "

Something like the movies that show a small part of an important scene at the
beginning as a teaser.

It's difficult to try it at home because I have a 3yo that is too impatient.
She would love something like this, but also cause a big mess that will be
impossible to clean.

------
fraoulitsa
Hey,

I am a scientist mum of twins and a science educator. I created a series of
videos with quick STEM educational activities for young kids and
parents/educators to watch and play together, in parallel to the video. I only
use household items and aim for very very low cost & quick preparation so you
can do it together with your little ones avoiding long boring preparations!
The videos are playfully designed encouraging kids to feel happy and excited
for science activities so they can have fun and learn:)

Do you think such activity would work for your family? What can I improve
further to my videos/ activities? What would you advice me?

Thank you so much

